# gear oil question



## doclinkin (Feb 3, 2008)

the title says it all. i need to do a fluid flush and refill on my 86 rocco, but i cant find a straight answer on what to use. everyone ive asked says something different. is im asking the vw guys, what weight and name do you recommend/use?


----------



## Albertovc (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: gear oil question (doclinkin)*

What's wrong with the OEM gear oil?
I just put it in my car after using redline for 80k and it shifts a lot smoother.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: gear oil question (Albertovc)*

Yours in an 020 box and needs either vw gear oil 75W/90, or ep 80 gear oil.
Either will work just fine, you may also try semi synthetic, but whatever oil you choose please make sure it's rated GL4 and not GL5.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: gear oil question (doclinkin)*

Used Red Line MT-90 in my 02A in the Corrado. Scirocco uses the 020? Should be fine in there too.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: gear oil question (corradokidg60)*

I just put Amsoil Severe Gear in my 02m and I like it better. It's not a huge difference, but it's like the gears are "cushioned" better
I suggest looking at the white paper Amsoil just released.
https://www.amsoil.com/product....aspx
Many brands didn't fair so well.
Performed by an independent lab and notarized.


----------



## doclinkin (Feb 3, 2008)

lots of good info, thanks a mill guys. 
couple questions, tho. whats the big difference between gl4 and gl5?
and 75w90 is factory. mt-90 and ep 80 and severe amsoil pretty much the same weight??


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a difference,not sure what it is though. But I'm told not to use the wrong one. I guess it does make a difference.
Amsoil is 75-90 not sure about the others off hand.


----------

